# رواتب المهندسين المدني في السعودية باختصار شديد جدا



## civileng5 (9 أبريل 2010)

اخواني الشغالين في القطاع الخاص بمصر .. لاتفوت وظيفتك في مصر الا اذا كان رابتك الجديد بالمملكة العربية السعودية لايقل عن 3 أضعاف راتبك في مصر ... يعني
لو راتبك في مصر 1000 ج م متسافرش على اقل من 3000 ريال سعودي
ولو راتبك في مصر 2000 ج م متسافرش على اقل من 6000 ريال سعودي
طيب لو راتبك في مصر 2500 ج م متسافرش على اقل من 7500 ريال سعودي
ولو 3000 ج م يباه طالب ب 9000 ريال سعودي ..
أرجو ان اكون قد وفقت في نهاية الجدل على رواتب السعودية بالنسبة للمهندسين المدني


----------



## al araby 82 (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على النصحية


----------



## محمد حسن العسقلانى (10 أبريل 2010)

نريد مناقشة رواتب المهندسين فى مصر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ay_416_an (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس لطرحك لهذا الموضوع بس كان عندى استفسار ايه السبب فى تحديد نسبة 3 اضعاف 
شكرا


----------



## eng_essam_77 (5 مايو 2010)

لا طبعا انا مش موافق على الكلام ده المفروض كل واحد يشوف راتبه كام ويقسمه على 3 وبعد كده يشوف ال2/3 المرتب فى مصر يضرفه فى 6 يبقى ده راتبه فى حالة السفر
يعنى لو بياخد 3000 زى المهندس ما بيقول يبقى 2/3*3000 يساوى 2000*6يبقى يسافر على 12000 حرام عليك مش تقلل من مرتبات المهندسين المصريين
احنا ناقصين
ياجماعه المهندسين الاجانب بياخدو باليورو مبالغ هلاميه واحنا مش معقول يبقى اخر حلمنا 9000 ريال يعنى يادوب 1000يورو مهندس اجنبى ممكن ياخدهم فى 3 او 4 ايام والاجانب مش احسن منننا انا اتعاملت معاهم وشفت الكلام ده... وشكرا للجميع وشدوا حيلكم..


----------



## engabogabr (5 مايو 2010)

نرجو التوضيح


----------



## civileng5 (5 مايو 2010)

كلامي ده انا بقوله لأن المصاريف هنا زياده حببتين يعني من حياتي في السعودية فتره مش قصيره قدرت اعرف ان الريال السعودي تقريبا بيجيب نفس الحاجه اللي ب 30 قرش
وكده يعني وبالتالي طبقت المعادلة على رواتب المهندسين وهيه دي فعلا الرواتب اللي شغاله هنا


----------



## beko19 (15 مايو 2010)

طيب و التعب مش بيفرق يعنى التصميم غير التنفيذ غير الطرق و الصحيه و لا انا غلطان


----------



## المشرعي (8 يونيو 2010)

طيب يا بتوع الحساب والضرب .
أفضل أن تناقشو الوضع المزري اللي انتو عايشينو هناك وبعدين تبقو تقللو الرواتب وتوزنوها .........
الزنط فينا والبلى يعمينا. ههههههههههههه شفت في ينبع مصريين مهندسين بتشتغل بهللات وآهي والحمدلله من فضلة عايشين.............مهندسين آي نعم مهندسين آآآآآآآآل 2000 آآآآآآل .


----------



## م/محمد حكور (8 يونيو 2010)

ياعم المشرعى بالراحه ع الناس شويه
والراجل مغلطش يعنى اما نزل الرواتب من وجهة نظره
طالما هو شايف كده خلاص ودا الوضع اللى هو شايفه هناك

وفى مواضيع تانيه بتناقش الأوضاع المزريه للمهندسين والعمال والناس اللى شغاله هناك
ابحث عنها هنا وهتلاقيها

ولاشك ان فى ناس هناك بتتعامل معامله محترمين من ناس محترمين وبيقدروهم


----------



## engmans (9 يونيو 2010)

وعلى العموم الغربه ليها تمنها الغالى فياريت نتغرب بتمن بدل ما نتغرب على الفاضى


----------



## engmans (9 يونيو 2010)

انا مع الاخ عصام انا اتعاملت مع مهندسين اجانب للاسف فى الدول العربيه بياخدوا رواتب على الجنسيه مش على الخبره


----------



## محمود سالم عبدالله (22 سبتمبر 2010)

جيبت المفيد والله


----------



## engabdelaal (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*انا شغال*

انا فى السعودية وشغال براتب 3500 ريال وطالع عينى والحمد لله
وانا من رايي ان المفروض المهندس ميخرجش من بلده باقل من 4500 ريال على الاقل​


----------



## Els3id Fathy (22 سبتمبر 2010)

راى 
مبتدأ
فى مصر 2500جنيه
وفى السعوديه 3000 ريال
وبعد سنه خبره
فى مصر 3500 جنيه 
والسعوديه 4500 ريال
وغير كده
ميجبش حق الشيتات اللى كنا بننقلها
أظن الكل موافق


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (27 سبتمبر 2010)

كل ده كلام فاضي الرواتب بتكون ضعفين او اكتر شوية و مش اكتر من كدة عشان محدش يألف كتير


----------

